# Jersey heifer calf for sale- Michigan



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

3 month old Jersey heifer calf for sale. Weaned, halter-broke, and de-horned, she will make a good family cow. Raised with sheep and a LGD. Dam has a terrific udder, produces 5 gallons a day by hand-milking, and breeds back easily. $600.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

The calf is sold.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Looking4ewes said:


> The calf is sold.


no kidding? somene paid $600? IM glad you got your asking price. Its nice to see small farmers getting decent money.


----------

